# help w/ eclipse 5341 cd player



## jalo4sho (Oct 15, 2003)

my uncle bought a car w/ it in it he took it out to run his amps and shit and no the esn is activated. Eclipse said to send it to him and theyll deactivate it, but he doesnt really wanna go through all that. Anyone know how to deactivate it i know it has to to w/ the plug/switch thing on the side of the unit and you have to hit the reset button but thats all i know


----------



## Custom Jim (Jul 6, 2004)

From what I know it has to be sent to Eclipse. They have master unlock discs (so I heard at a training meeting with them years ago). There is no way to unlock it unles you have the disc that was coded to it and the disc does not have to be physically the same one, just the same disc (artist, songs, tracks, etc). The player reads the table of contents on the disc for the security code.
Once you get it back from them either turn on the ESN again with a disc of yours so you can unlock it later if needed or leave it off.
Be aware though that if it was reported stolen that you will not get it back and the return package will not be your old radio but a police officer being sent to the return address. Hard telling if they will tell you over the phone if it's hot already. 
Jim


----------



## Master_Shake (Sep 25, 2004)

must got to eclpise.

Unless he was the original registered owner, he will not get the unit back.

Its a anti theft measure


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Master_Shake_@Mar 21 2005, 07:08 PM
> *must got to eclpise.
> 
> Unless he was the original registered owner, he will not get the unit back.
> ...


yup, i have had several eclipse decks, he's fucked, just buy a new head unit.


----------

